# Acquiring network address



## owlass (Nov 2, 2006)

Last month i purchased a linksys 2.4GHz router and PCI adaptor with speedbooster.

When i tryed setting this up i had no problem connecting to the router but to the internet, saying it was acquiring network address.

I had someone looking at it for me, and they said that i had wireless enabled on the motherboard. the problem was that i wasnt there when he done it for me so i didnt see what he done, my dad said it took him about 10 minuites, all he done was change settings. havent had any problems since.

Yesterday my motherboard went down and had to purchase a new one, i am now having the same problem with connecting to the internet (Acquiring network address) i have an idea that i have wirless enabled on this motherboard too now. :4-dontkno 

Would anyone be able to help me out, to get this working. i cannot figure it out atall, never worked with wireless before. :shy: 

thanks for your help!

owlass


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you connecting wired or wirelessly? If you have encryption enabled, you have to enter the keys into the wireless configuration on the desktop before you can connect.


----------



## owlass (Nov 2, 2006)

i am connecting to the router wirelessly, its down stairs connected to the modem.

What is it you meen enter the keys intot the wireless configuration on the desktop :S

Am new to this you see.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

owlass said:


> i am connecting to the router wirelessly, its down stairs connected to the modem.
> 
> What is it you meen enter the keys intot the wireless configuration on the desktop :S
> 
> Am new to this you see.


WEP Keys


----------

